
Ask HN: Can we create a free platform for restaurants to do takeout? - palidanx
With the restaurant industry suffering, is there any way of helping the industry by crating a free platform where people can order takeout online, but let restaurants keep 100% of the order (except for the credit card transactions of course)
======
throw03172019
I believe most of the companies are waiving fees for local restaurants (not
chains).

